# Oakley is at the Bridge



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

We lost Oakley this morning to hemangiosarcoma. We are shocked and absolutely devastated - there are no words to describe my intense sadness. In a matter of 3 hours he was diagnosed and gone to the Bridge. I am so grateful DH and I were with him - I was actually working out of town 2 hours away and DH called me to come home. Oakley was "mom's boy" and I prayed he would wait for me to make that drive in pouring rain and bad traffic - and he waited. We held him and told him what a good boy he was and how much he was loved. It was peaceful and Oakley was free of pain - we feel blessed for that. When my head clears I will come back to this thread and write the tribute Oakley deserves. I honestly do not know how I will cope without him. Right now we are trying to keep it together for Seger who is looking for his brother. While our world was crashing down around us this morning it was cold, rainy and dark outside. We came home to the lake, took Seger outside and it had snowed - not just any snow but nice "snowball" snow - we played with Seger for an hour to distract him. While we were playing the sun came out - we know it was Oakley shining down on this very painful day - Oakley making sure Seger would have snowballs to play with to ease his and mom and dad's pain. Rest peacefully Okey-Poke! You will always be mom's special boy XO


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss </3


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.. I am glad you were able to be there for your boy. RIP Oakley


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, that was very quick, when you feel like it, talk more about what happened, i am sure seger will miss him so much,as you will. I have seen so many on here that have had their babies die of this, i started reading about this, terrible cancer, it is so horrible, takes are dogs by surprise, so quickly.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I am sorry for your, Dad's and Seger's pain. I hope you have many sunshine filled moments and signs from above.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. Hugs. 

Unfortunately this disease often seems to appear out of nowhere and by then it is too late.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You did the best for him always, so sorry  Our walk today will be in Oakley's honor.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Oakley's sudden passing

Rest In Peace Oakley


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sudden and shocking loss of Oakley. It hurts so much and I hope you find comfort tonight with your husband and Seger. (((HUGS)))


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our deepest condolences.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Oakley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Oakley. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh I am so, so sorry...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

-hugs- I am so sorry- run free at the bridge, Oakley.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry on this sudden and devastating loss. Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry for your sudden loss. Very happy you were able to say goodbye. 

Wishing you and your peace and comfort.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry. 
It is crazy that things can happen so quickly.
I wish you all the best of healing, light and strength during this shocking time.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This news has left me struggling for words and typing through tears as I imagine your heartache. You are going through the stuff of nightmares and you must be gasping for breath. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that Oakley was not in pain and that he plainly knew and returned your love for him. 

Peace be with you,
Lucy

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely boy Oakley. So horribly sad & I can imagine how devastated you will all be. I haven't lost any of my dogs, but I lost my thirteen year old Burmese cat a few years go, & I cried for days, I was so broken-hearted ....just out of the blue, like Oakley. One minute she was fine. Then within hours she was gone. I really feel your loss & my thoughts are with you. I will look forward to reading your tribute to Oakley, when you feel able to write that.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Oakley. Run free sweet boy


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. Words fail me. Rest in peace, sweet Oakley.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, sending prayers to you and strength to help you through this sad time.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Sleep gently Oakley, until you see your family again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Oakley. I know you are fighting so many issues with Seger, it is shocking to hear you lost your other boy so sudden and unexpected. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.
Rest free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Oakley boy, I am sorry you have to leave so sudden. Your family will never forget you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...it sounds like Oakley is looking after you and yours. A Golden's job is never done.

Pete


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I, too, am so sorry about Oakley.....


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.

Max


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am deeply sorry for your sudden loss of Oakley. Holding your family and Seger in my thoughts at this terrible time.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry you lost your Oakley. Sending hugs to you and all who loved him.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Oakley. May he live long and strong forever in your hearts.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Oakley.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Oakley will be missed by many of us who loved hearing about him.
Give Seger an extra cuddle tonight.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am sitting here bawling reading your post. HUGS to you and your family during your time of mourning. I am so very sorry


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Oakley. Sending thoughts and prayers for peace and strength.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can tell that Oakley is loved and will be missed terribly. We lost a golden boy to hemangio and I know how quick and sad it is. You and Oakley are in my thoughts.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am in tears reading all of your posts. You just have no idea how much this means to me. We are absolutely devastated, and only now do I understand the pain that many have posted about here on the forum. The sadness is indescribable. I feel ill. I feel like this can't be real. With all of Seger's issues we honestly believed that when this day came it would be Seger we would be mourning - this just cannot be explained. I thought Oakley would be my 16 year old senior enjoying time at the lake. I am so happy he had 2 months living at the lake, but it is so unfair because it shoud have been so much longer. Thank you for all of your support - even from afar... from strangers... it means so much. Carol


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free, Oakley, now that you were able to give your people your gift of letting them be with you to help you depart ...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Losing them so suddenly and so unexpectedly has to be the hardest thing of all. I'm so sorry you are going through this, I'm so sorry you lost your Oakley. It's a horrible disease that also took our Maddie.


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Oakly and Segers Mom- Heartfelt sympathies for you.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to your special friend.
I am sure my Beau is showing Oakley all the great places to run and play.
Peace to your heart...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, I couldn't believe it. I feel as though I knew your beautiful boy through your posts. I am so very sorry. Sending you, DH, and Seger strength. Rip sweet boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, no one ever wanted you to join this club, the one where you cannot breathe for the pain of your loss. I'm very sorry that the d**ned hemangio has taken another beloved golden. Please know that Oakley has found the pack of angel pups, where has been warmly welcomed and will watch over you always. That thought is no substitute for having that soft coat under your fingers, but unfortunately, the grief is something that will only ease in its own time. I'm so very sorry that your boy had to get his angel wings.....


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How unbelievably sad. Everything you have been through with Seger and this happens. I am so very sorry for your loss of Oakley. May he RIP and run free.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to read of your tragic loss. There are no words to express how deeply saddened I am by this news.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your tragic and sudden loss of your beloved Oakley.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my, I am so sorry to read this. It is so reminiscent of the day we lost our beloved Casey, exactly the same way. 

Thinking of all of you during this sad time. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Oakley. Keeping you in my thoughts during this painful time and sending hugs to you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This is unbelievable. I am so sorry!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Oakley. RIP dear boy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Oakley.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Oakley's passing.....it hurts anytime you lose them but to lose him so suddenly is truly heartbreaking. My heart goes out to you.

RIP sweet Oakley.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your Oakley so suddenly. Having worn your shoes before I know the pain you are in. I wish I had mere words that would make it go away. Unfortunatley time is the only thing that changes the pain into happy memories. Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss . . . RIP Oakly and continue to watch over the ones who loved you so.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss...RIP sweet Oakley


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your boy to Hemangiosarcoma. Yes it does just seem to come out of the blue. Cancer is wicked and unfair. Cherish your memories. Hugs and prayers from Kathy and Harley.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Oakley. You will be in our prayers. Run free and play hard dear Oakley.


----------



## patrick (May 23, 2012)

*so very sorry*

Hello I am so very sorry to hear of your loss I know that it feels like you have been kicked in the stomach...that winded feeling. I hope your pain starts to abate sooner than later.
When you are feeling a bit better could you share what health issues you experienced with Oakley.? I see that rudder also has had some issues. I also have an Ambertru dog and would like to be vigilant about what to look for in regards to impending concerns. Once again my sympathies


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Oakley, there are no words that will help at the moment, but we are thinking of you all

Run free play hard and sleep softly Oakley


----------



## Jps39 (Nov 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy! Hugs to you!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Oakley. I hate cancer!! Such an evil disease that robs us of so many. When their passing happens suddenly it knocks the wind right out of us. It seems unreal doesn't it? Praying for you, hoping you can get some rest, and comfort in the fact that we all know your pain and what you are going through. Oakley must be surrounded by all of our Bridge babies, and they must surely feel our love for all of them!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

*For Patrick*



patrick said:


> Hello I am so very sorry to hear of your loss I know that it feels like you have been kicked in the stomach...that winded feeling. I hope your pain starts to abate sooner than later.
> When you are feeling a bit better could you share what health issues you experienced with Oakley.? I see that rudder also has had some issues. I also have an Ambertru dog and would like to be vigilant about what to look for in regards to impending concerns. Once again my sympathies


Thank you Patrick - there was a puppy in Oakley and Seger's litter named Rudder. I have sent you a private message. Thank you for your very kind words. We are missing Oakley so much today we can barely function


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I know you hearts are crying now and I also understand how his brother misses him. All to well I remember KayCee's depression after losing her littermate brother Hunter, and then a few years later, how Honey was after losing her best friend, KayCee. So sending hubs for all of you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry. Devastating - almost unbearable. So sudden which makes it harder to handle, yet to know for Oakley it was quick and he didn't have to suffer may make it easier later on. For now, all you can feel is grief and loss. Most of us here understand how you are suffering and we grieve with you. Peace.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweetheart. You are forever loved and missed until you all meet again.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

My heart aches for you. I am so truly sorry. Run free sweet Oakley.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel and there are really no words that can ease the pain. The way it grabs at you is like nothing I've ever experienced.
Here's hoping it subsides sooner rather then later.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss. It is so hard to lose them. Godspeed sweet Oakley.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Oakley.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you in this time. 

Run free sweet Oakley.


----------



## gdmeadows (Feb 8, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. May he continue to shine down on you and bring you comfort.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed dear Oakley.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I really do not know what to say. Hugs and Love to you and your family.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the devastating loss of your beloved boy. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley&Seger's Mom*

Oakley&Seger's Mom:

Words cannot express my sorrow for you-we know the pain.
Hemangiosarcoma took Snobear and Smooch. It goes so fast.
I am so glad you could be with Oakley and glad you have Seger.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just came across this. I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my Mack 4 years ago to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh No.... I'm so, so sorry. I saw this and thought I was confused somehow, that it couldn't possibly be your Oakley. You all have been going through so much, this seems doubly unfair. Please know my heart goes out to you all and that I'll be praying for peace for all of you. 
Kristy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so sorry that Oakley passed so suddenly. I know that Oakley's spirit continues to touch you and your family in the time ahead.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about your loss of Oakley to hemangio- there are way too many of us that know how devastating it can be. I am still reeling from it 4 months later. Give Seger lots of extra scratches and belly rubs!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. I know what you mean about things happening fast and being backwards. I know how you feel as it was 5 months from when I found out Macintosh had nose cancer till we had to take him in. I had no idea how common cancer was in goldens and coming on here reading all the posts just breaks my heart because I know how much it hurts and how much of our lives are focused on there wonderful dogs. 7 months gone by and it still feels like yesterday. My uncle lost their family golden 14 years ago and he cried the day we gave him a puppy from our litter and the day we lost Mac. It's amazing how much they touch our lives


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Please know that so many of our hearts grieve with yours and know exactly what you are going through..

I lost my beloved Yaichi to hemangio in July and totally understand how devastated you are.

True love is eternal and this is something that you and your beloved Oaklely shared which will never be broken and will never die.

I'm crying with you as I write this...sending you love and peace for your heart.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I lost two of my babies to Hemangio in 6 weeks. Both were a complete shock. Very sorry for your lost. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your sudden loss of Oakley. Hemangio is such an unfair disease!! Oakley will live in your heart forever!! RIP Oakley.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Nath - Oh my goodness - I cannot even begin to imagine your pain. I am so sorry.Thank you for your kind words for Oakley. We miss him more than anyone except one who has experienced this can imagine. Carol


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Oakley&SegersMom said:


> Nath - Oh my goodness - I cannot even begin to imagine your pain. I am so sorry.Thank you for your kind words for Oakley. We miss him more than anyone except one who has experienced this can imagine. Carol


Carol, It was a tough time, but the good people on this board and my new members of my Golden pack helped me so much along the way. Even after a year and half, I still miss and cry for Belle and General. Please reach out to any of us! - Nathalie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol, I am deeply sorry for your loss of Oakley.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss. RIP


----------

